# What's up with my frogspawn!!???? Splitting or dying?



## 12273 (Nov 3, 2012)

Hey folks. 

This morning before my water change I noticed the mouth on one of the heads is white and open. But seems to have like a film covering the mouth. 

It's one branch of skeleton and three or four heads on it. If I have to cut away the head can the white part be cut? Or do I have to cut the skeleton part? 

I can't post pics for some stupid reason 




Sent from iphone using tapatalk and auto correct. Can't you tell?


----------



## TankCla (Dec 31, 2010)

Use imageshack. Pictures will help identify the problem.

I use skypath on my iPhone.


----------



## 12273 (Nov 3, 2012)

If I have to cut it off. Can I cut white part or dies the skeleton have to be cut? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## uniboob (Dec 29, 2012)

It's hard to give you an answer with no photo.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

It's just expelling crap. They do that once in a while. If it doesn't return to normal in a few days, then take and post a pic.


----------



## 12273 (Nov 3, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 12273 (Nov 3, 2012)

It works!









This is a normal mouth

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CRJ (Sep 7, 2012)

my hammers do that from time to time. no idea why but never died.


----------



## 12273 (Nov 3, 2012)

I leave on Friday for a weekend up north. So should I leave it? 

And still no answer to the cutting part  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Leave it - it's fine.


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

No need to do anything. +1 - What he said  Just make sure there is a little gentle flow to carry the waste it has expelled away from it. If the waste sits it will stagnate and rot; causing necrosis. As long as there is a little flow.....it will be fine. No need to cut. The coral looks "normal and healthy" to me.


----------

